# Importing drums to guitar pro



## 777 (Dec 23, 2006)

how do i import drums from fruity loops to guitar pro???

or how do even tab out a basic beat in guitar pro just basic 4/4

thanks


----------



## Nik (Dec 23, 2006)

777 said:


> how do i import drums from fruity loops to guitar pro???
> 
> or how do even tab out a basic beat in guitar pro just basic 4/4
> 
> thanks




Well, you'd have to export a MIDI from fruity loops. Then you can go in guitar pro, go to file/import/MIDI and import it.

For a basic 4/4 beat, pick something like hi-hat, ride cymbal (or crash cymbal if you want power) and make either quarter or eight notes of that drum throughout the entire bar. So if you picked quarter notes you'd have 4 beats, and if you picked eighth notes you'd have eight of them. Which one you pick depends on how fast of a drumbeat you want.

Now pick your bass/kick drum. Put one at the first beat and half-way into the bar. So if you picked eighth notes, put one at the first beat and at the 5th beat. If you picked quarter notes, put one at the first beat and at the 3rd beat.

Now select your snare drum, and distribute evenly between the kick drums. So if you picked eight notes, you'd have a snare at the 3rd and 7th beat. If you picked quarter notes, you'd have a snare at the 2nd and 4th beat.

Hope that helps. 

Drum programming I used to hate, but I think I'm pretty good at it now and I like doing it. Once you get adventurous you can start doing fun stuff like this:

[MEDIA]http://home.comcast.net/~petsev/test.mp3[/MEDIA]


----------



## 777 (Dec 23, 2006)

i actually have no idea how to properly program drums atall i just pick the little dots that light up to go "bass-bass-snare-bass-bass-bass-snare etc..."
i mean ive got the XXL producer edition and dont even know how to use it!!!


----------

